# thanks for your trash, NY!



## smellyskelly (Nov 3, 2009)

New York Sends Garbage Stimulus to Philadelphia | NBC Philadelphia

this explains why i have heard the trash line 2 times today. and now that philly public trans SEPTA went on strike this week, i can actually count on this to get me home if need be. hats off to NY for the extra runs, but thumbs down to filling up our landfills here.


----------

